# IBS Audio Program - Anyone?



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

As a gift, somebody gave me the IBS Audio Program 100.First I did some research about it, and I think that from the research community part there's a lot of info that supports its effectiveness.So I'm just curious to know if anyone from this forim has tried it?I started it a week ago. It's quite something I have to say, in that is very different frome everything I've tried so far.Thanks.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi, Rick







I've been using Mike's insomnia CD although I haven't saved enough to buy the IBS 100 yet -- I think Mike's hypnotherapy is amazing!







There are a whole group of people using it here in the sub-forum (please click the link below): http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/72210261It's a forum dedicated to users of cognitive behavioral therapy and hpynotherapy. Mike's CDs belong to the latter.Hope you continue to feel the difference and improve







Cherrie


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks Cherrie,I got the wrong section of the forum







I'll read from the Hypnotherapy section then.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rick, Mike use to post to the bb here years ago. The tapes have been here for many years now and have helped a lot of people. IF you have any questions let me know. I have also done a ton of research on HT for IBS. Mike is one of the leaders in the field based in the UK.There is a long history and a lot of information on the bb here in the HT forum as well as the Research forum on HT for IBS in general.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hello Rick - thank you for posting, and thanks to Cherrie and Eric - there is a listing of success stories on the forum. The program has been available since 1998 and has helped thousands of IBS folks to feel better - it isn't a cure, but many have gotten their lives back with the IBS Audio Program.Also, there is ongoing support via toll free phone, email or the website contact page, as well as the hypno forum BB - so support along the way if you need it.All the best to you in your journey to feeling better... Take care!


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I have used the IBS cds, Toward Inner Peace cds and just today I got my Emotional Recovery cds. Mike is great. Hard to explain but overall I feel better IBS-wise, calmer and sleep 100% better since I started using the TIP cds. I'll let you all know about the ER cds. I have bought these over a period of years.


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks everyone,Actually, somehow I always knew that my mind had a lot to do with my IBS. Once I told in this BB that I was taking Bach Flower Therapy and it really was helping me a lot. Perhpas it was the flowers, or maybe my strong mind.I know I have a very strong mind. I have 2 degrees in engineering, a masters degree in Network Engineering, I read a lot of everything, my hobbies are music, robotics, physics some quemistry and making stuff with my hands. I can hardly keep my mind from resting since I'm always interested in something new.This is my day number 10 with the tapes, and I can tell you today was one of my best days in months, perhaps not with my IBS symptoms, but rather I was very willing to get out of my home, go to work and even had the energy to go outside and play some music with my band.I'm also enjoying those tapes like you can't imagine. I listen to them at night and I actually feel excited when I notice is about time to listen to them.I'll let you know my progress.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Rick, things sound good and glad to hear your also enjoying them. When I did them years ago now, I was shocked tpaes helped me so much when nothing else did, but that is the way it worked out for me and now a lot of others. When I really researched it, which no one really has to I was just curious, it made a lot more sense to me how it was working. But thankfully I gave it a go.Let us know and post to the HT forum if you want. The mind has a strong influence on the gut and even vise versa.


----------



## 18122 (Sep 15, 2005)

Hey everyone! I'm listening to Mike's tapes as well. I absolutely LOVE them, except I keep falling asleep! Not that that's bad, but does that happen to anyone else? -Nicole


----------



## Rick (never give up) (Oct 7, 2005)

Happened to me the first 2 nights. I read the booklet and some FAQs in this forum and it seems to be fine if you fall asleep cause your subconcious is always assimilating the suggestions.However, I decided to listen to them now 2 hours or so before bedtime, so this way I'm relaxed, safe, but not too sleepy







. Perhaps you might want to try that.By the way, I wish you the best of lucks!!!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Yes, perfectly fine to sleep







- Mike mentions it in the introduction and also yes, as Rick mentions, do take a peek in the booklet and the FAQ thread on the hypnotherapy forum and there is also info on www.ibscds.com as well - lots of info there to guide you.Some folks consider the sessions like a power nap and get energized, while others love to go to sleep listening to them - and of course, depending on how you are feeling, you can alter your time to listen if needed. Sometimes I would listen if I needed a little boost - Glad you are both enjoying them! All the best to you both.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use them as a sleeping pill. When I hear Mike's first word I automtically start relaxing. I believe it is called a classical response. I've been using his different tapes off and on for about 3 or 4 years and I love them.


----------

